# Nicola Wilson Update



## Wishfilly (10 May 2022)

Sorry if this has been posted elsewhere, but I saw there has been an update on Nicola Wilson's condition following her fall at Badminton on Saturday:

https://www.britishequestrian.org.uk/news/update-nicola-wilson

_Nicola Wilson was taken to Southmead Hospital in Bristol following her fall from JL Dublin at Badminton Horse Trials on Saturday 7 May, where she has received outstanding care and attention from the expert team.

Nicola is in intensive care and will be for the next week or so.  She is able to breathe independently and is talking. She sustained no head injury.

There are several spinal fractures, but these are all stable and will not require any surgical intervention, but will be managed conservatively.

Other acute symptoms from the trauma are being managed in intensive care by the specialists at Southmead.

British Equestrian’s Athlete Health Lead Ashleigh Wallace and Chief Medical Officer Anna-Louise Mackinnon have been working with Nicola’s family and the team at Southmead to ensure all medical information is shared fully across the teams so that care and appropriate support is optimised.

Her horse, JL Dublin, owned by James and Jo Lambert and Deirdre Johnston, is now back at Nicola’s base in Yorkshire and will be monitored by the team, but appears none the worse for his fall.

Nicola, her husband Alastair and mother Mary Tweddle would like to thank the team at Southmead for everything they have done so far. They feel incredibly supported by their eventing family and appreciate all the well wishes and messages received._

It sounds like a very serious accident but the outcome is not quite as bad as it could have been.

Wishing her all the best and I hope she is able to make a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (10 May 2022)

That’s a positive update. I follow Caroline March on insta and she’s done some real damage from her fall as well but is staying positive


----------



## Amymay (10 May 2022)

Cheeky Chestnut said:



			That’s a positive update. I follow Caroline March on insta and she’s done some real damage from her fall as well but is staying positive
		
Click to expand...

Some very scary damage😳


----------



## Wishfilly (10 May 2022)

Cheeky Chestnut said:



			That’s a positive update. I follow Caroline March on insta and she’s done some real damage from her fall as well but is staying positive
		
Click to expand...

Yes, best wishes to her as well, it sounds like she has unfortunately had some really serious injuries but will hopefully continue to improve!


----------



## fetlock (10 May 2022)

Thanks for sharing the update.


----------



## Northern Hare (10 May 2022)

Cheeky Chestnut said:



			That’s a positive update. I follow Caroline March on insta and she’s done some real damage from her fall as well but is staying positive
		
Click to expand...

Hi CC, I absolutely agree, both Nicola Wilson and Caroline March are in my thoughts, and I hope that both ladies make a really good recovery. I can't imagine what a worrying time it must be for their families and friends. 💐


----------



## Sossigpoker (10 May 2022)

I have a stable spinal fracture which was managed conservatively and it has healed just fine. It is very good news that her fractures are stable and she didn't have a head injury.  This could have been so much worse and it sounds like this is almost the best case scenario.
I'm looking forward to hearing when she can go back home and hope she continues to recover well.
What a tough lady she is !


----------



## canteron (10 May 2022)

I used to steward at events and Nicola (and her lovely mother) always stood out as the best of people.  Huge good wishes to Nicola - she is an awesome rider and I am sure we will see her back on a horse competing very soon.


----------



## splashgirl45 (10 May 2022)

good news, hope all goes well , fingers and toes crossed


----------



## Velcrobum (11 May 2022)

It was a horrific fall and she was rolled over by JL Dublin. I suspect she has abdominal crush injuries which would keep her in ITU for a couple of weeks. It is very good to hear she did not have a head injury (she was out cold after the fall) and that she is not ventilated. Hopefully she will recover well from all the trauma but I suspect we will not see her competing for quite a few months. I personally think if she had been wearing an air jacket she would not have sustained as many injuries as she did. Emily King had an almost identical horse fall but was wearing an air jacket which very obviously protected her from injury. I suspect air jackets might soon become mandatory as body protectors did in the past.


----------



## Tiddlypom (11 May 2022)

I'm a big fan of air jackets (I'm wearing one out hacking in my avatar) but wearing one might not have helped her as she fell with the horse and might not have been thrown sufficiently clear to activate the pull cord in time.

The fall isn't available to watch anymore, but I did have just that conversation with my OH after seeing it at the time.


----------



## quizzie (11 May 2022)

Tiddlypom said:



			I'm a big fan of air jackets (I'm wearing one out hacking in my avatar) but wearing one might not have helped her as she fell with the horse and might not have been thrown sufficiently clear to activate the pull cord in time.

The fall isn't available to watch anymore, but I did have just that conversation with my OH after seeing it at the time.
		
Click to expand...

And the danger in falls like that is that the air bags then inflate when the horse rolls off the rider, and run the risk of displacing fractures caused by the fall, potentially moving a fractured spinal cord or puncturing a lung.

There are falls where air jackets can help reduce injury, but unfortunately there are also circumstances where they can make things worse.  As with many things, there is no failsafe safety measure.


----------



## Velcrobum (11 May 2022)

Tiddlypom said:



			I'm a big fan of air jackets (I'm wearing one out hacking in my avatar) but wearing one might not have helped her as she fell with the horse and might not have been thrown sufficiently clear to activate the pull cord in time.

The fall isn't available to watch anymore, but I did have just that conversation with my OH after seeing it at the time.
		
Click to expand...

Air jacket activation is remarkably rapid, yes they fell together as did Emily King's horse fall where her air jacket did protect her from injury in an identical rotational horse fall


----------



## TheMule (11 May 2022)

Velcrobum said:



			Air jacket activation is remarkably rapid, yes they fell together as did Emily King's horse fall where her air jacket did protect her from injury in an identical rotational horse fall
		
Click to expand...

Emily's fall at this Badminton was not identical to Nicola's.

The only thing proven to protect from crush injuries is the Exocage. That's why I wear that, never an air jacket.


----------



## ycbm (12 May 2022)

quizzie said:



			And the danger in falls like that is that the air bags then inflate when the horse rolls off the rider, and run the risk of displacing fractures caused by the fall, potentially moving a fractured spinal cord or puncturing a lung.

There are falls where air jackets can help reduce injury, but unfortunately there are also circumstances where they can make things worse.  As with many things, there is no failsafe safety measure.
		
Click to expand...

Is there any evidence this has ever happened?
.


----------



## MyBoyChe (12 May 2022)

Im sure Im not the only one who is extremely worried about Nicola, I appreciate that the family has more to think about than letting us know whats going on but I also think that if there was some really positive news we would know by now.  I have everything very firmly crossed.  Im not sure we should be discussing the merits of various safety measures on this thread?  We all have our own ideas of what works and what doesnt and we all know that every time we go near a horse we are putting ourselves at risk to a greater or lesser degree, maybe another thread is needed for this particular discussion!!


----------



## teapot (12 May 2022)

MyBoyChe said:



			Im sure Im not the only one who is extremely worried about Nicola, I appreciate that the family has more to think about than letting us know whats going on but I also think that if there was some really positive news we would know by now.  I have everything very firmly crossed.  Im not sure we should be discussing the merits of various safety measures on this thread?  We all have our own ideas of what works and what doesnt and we all know that every time we go near a horse we are putting ourselves at risk to a greater or lesser degree, maybe another thread is needed for this particular discussion!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not so sure - it is no one's business at the end of day but her and her family's.


----------



## shortstuff99 (12 May 2022)

ycbm said:



			Is there any evidence this has ever happened?
.
		
Click to expand...

There is this study which found riders wearing air vests were more likely to have serious or fatal falls then riders that don't. They say more research is needed to find out why.

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/31160233/


----------



## ycbm (12 May 2022)

shortstuff99 said:



			There is this study which found riders wearing air vests were more likely to have serious or fatal falls then riders that don't. They say more research is needed to find out why.

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/31160233/

Click to expand...


Riders who are going to do dangerous stuff are more likely to choose to wear an air jacket?  Especially 7  years ago, when they were more likely to be worn by eventers on a cross country than leisure riders. 
.


----------



## shortstuff99 (12 May 2022)

ycbm said:



			Riders who are going to do dangerous stuff are more likely to choose to wear an air jacket?  Especially 7  years ago, when they were more likely to be worn by eventers on a cross country than leisure riders.
.
		
Click to expand...

They were all FEI recorded falls so would have all been international level.


----------



## TPO (12 May 2022)

TheMule said:



			Emily's fall at this Badminton was not identical to Nicola's.

The only thing proven to protect from crush injuries is the Exocage. That's why I wear that, never an air jacket.
		
Click to expand...

Daft question but did BE not ban the WW exo body protector? Is there a new BE legal exocage?


----------



## Artax (12 May 2022)

ycbm said:



			Riders who are going to do dangerous stuff are more likely to choose to wear an air jacket?  Especially 7  years ago, when they were more likely to be worn by eventers on a cross country than leisure riders.
.
		
Click to expand...

The study does explicitly record all falls in FEI events which required body protectors including air jackets, so there were no leisure riders, nor were there any randomisation to higher risk events as far as I can see from the study.


----------



## ycbm (12 May 2022)

TPO said:



			Daft question but did BE not ban the WW exo body protector? Is there a new BE legal exocage?
		
Click to expand...

There's no commercially available exocage any more.  The issues were what happened if nobody could find a key to get them off and heart massage was required,  and what further damage might happen to an injured rider in getting rigid cage off, as I recall.
.


----------



## Ambers Echo (13 May 2022)

shortstuff99 said:



			There is this study which found riders wearing air vests were more likely to have serious or fatal falls then riders that don't. They say more research is needed to find out why.

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/31160233/

Click to expand...

I looked at research data when trying to decide whether to get an air vest. I found one study that tried to explain the small increase in serious injuries with air vests. I can’t find the link now but do recall the study saying the issues were:

- air vest not detaching 
- riders not being thrown as far from the horse so getting under hooves 
- ability of riders to land and roll away hampered 

I have worked with a rider who was dragged. It was not that it failed to come free but it then got hooked up on something.


----------



## TheMule (13 May 2022)

TPO said:



			Daft question but did BE not ban the WW exo body protector? Is there a new BE legal exocage?
		
Click to expand...

No! It's totally legal under all rules BE/ RC/ FEI etc


----------



## ycbm (13 May 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			I looked at research data when trying to decide whether to get an air vest. I found one study that tried to explain the small increase in serious injuries with air vests. I can’t find the link now but do recall the study saying the issues were:

- air vest not detaching
- riders not being thrown as far from the horse so getting under hooves
- ability of riders to land and roll away hampered

I have worked with a rider who was dragged. It was not that it failed to come free but it then got hooked up on something.
		
Click to expand...


I can understand the second and especially the third.  It's absolutely true you can't roll,  or even scramble,  out of the way in an inflated vest.  If I have one on I normally rotate to fall flat on my back. If I don't I normally curl and land on my side in a foetal position. 
.


----------



## TheMule (13 May 2022)

ycbm said:



			There's no commercially available exocage any more.  The issues were what happened if nobody could find a key to get them off and heart massage was required,  and what further damage might happen to an injured rider in getting rigid cage off, as I recall.
.
		
Click to expand...

A total non-issue as there are 2 keys very clearly marked on the body protector itself


----------



## ycbm (13 May 2022)

TheMule said:



			No! It's totally legal under all rules BE/ RC/ FEI etc
		
Click to expand...


I have a vague recollection it was banned because of the unlocking issue, then reinstated by rider demand because they said that was their own risk to take? 
.


----------



## ycbm (13 May 2022)

TheMule said:



			A total non-issue as there are 2 keys very clearly marked on the body protector itself
		
Click to expand...

Again a vague recollection that was the compromise made by Exo to get them back in use.  Until then there was some talk of fence judges all having one?  

This is all a long time ago and pretty academic,  you must be one of a very small number of people who still have one,  they haven't been sold for donkeys years. 

I tried one on one in Derby House once and decided that the sheer weight of it would make me more likely to fall off of I got unbalanced. 
.


----------



## TheMule (13 May 2022)

ycbm said:



			I have a vague recollection it was banned because of the unlocking issue, then reinstated by rider demand because they said that was their own risk to take?
.
		
Click to expand...

As far as I know they just didn’t include it on the last updated list of accepted standards but then did when asked to reconsider


----------



## LEC (13 May 2022)

As usual it was absolute stupidity from one person that got the EXO a bad rep regards to keys. One person had removed all their keys from the BP and then fell off. Luckily not badly.


----------



## TheMule (13 May 2022)

ycbm said:



			Again a vague recollection that was the compromise made by Exo to get them back in use.  Until then there was some talk of fence judges all having one? 

This is all a long time ago and pretty academic,  you must be one of a very small number of people who still have one,  they haven't been sold for donkeys years.

I tried one on one in Derby House once and decided that the sheer weight of it would make me more likely to fall off of I got unbalanced.
.
		
Click to expand...

I very rarely see anyone else in one! They are heavier, it's not unbalancing, but I do generally wear my Racesafe on the babies as I do think I am a bit more likely to sit an acrobatic. I wouldn’t come to a decent sized fence without the Exo on though!


----------



## ycbm (13 May 2022)

I would like to see a redesign with lighter weight materials that are available now,  perhaps with an incorporated air bag even. There's a project for someone! 
.


----------



## TPO (13 May 2022)

I remember all the threads back in thr xay with Kerrilli and Co. I didn't know that they'd been reinstated.

Did woof wear not gift the design/patent to the RDA?


----------



## Wishfilly (13 May 2022)

MyBoyChe said:



			Im sure Im not the only one who is extremely worried about Nicola, I appreciate that the family has more to think about than letting us know whats going on but I also think that if there was some really positive news we would know by now.  I have everything very firmly crossed.  Im not sure we should be discussing the merits of various safety measures on this thread?  We all have our own ideas of what works and what doesnt and we all know that every time we go near a horse we are putting ourselves at risk to a greater or lesser degree, maybe another thread is needed for this particular discussion!!
		
Click to expand...

I think, given the circumstances, this is a positive update. I'm sure they will let us know when something changes, e.g. she leaves ICU, but if she has spinal fractures and other injuries, that may not be for a little while. 

I'm sure the family have a lot on their mind, and updating people to say "nothing has changed" is probably not at the top of their list.


----------



## MagicMelon (13 May 2022)

Velcrobum said:



			It was a horrific fall and she was rolled over by JL Dublin. I suspect she has abdominal crush injuries which would keep her in ITU for a couple of weeks. It is very good to hear she did not have a head injury (she was out cold after the fall) and that she is not ventilated. Hopefully she will recover well from all the trauma but I suspect we will not see her competing for quite a few months. I personally think if she had been wearing an air jacket she would not have sustained as many injuries as she did. Emily King had an almost identical horse fall but was wearing an air jacket which very obviously protected her from injury. I suspect air jackets might soon become mandatory as body protectors did in the past.
		
Click to expand...

I dont see how some air can really help if you're rolled over by a horse - the weight of it is still fully on you even if you have a bit of air in between you and it. Personally I dont own an air jacket as Id always worry it went off accidentally (as Ive seen happen half way round a xc) or that I cant roll out of the way as easily. I really hope they dont make them mandatory, its rider choice and Im still on the fence about how good or otherwise they can be in these situations.


----------



## ycbm (13 May 2022)

MagicMelon said:



			I dont see how some air can really help if you're rolled over by a horse - the weight of it is still fully on you even if you have a bit of air in between you and it.
		
Click to expand...

It disperses point pressure and it disperses the total weight down the sides instead of just where the horse lands on you. It is also initially so full of air and tight with it that it acts,  in a limited fashion,  in the same way as an exo cage.
.


----------



## Alwaysmoretoknow (13 May 2022)

A bit off topic but since it's been mentioned....
I used to run a local saddlery and we used to 'road-rest' new products on our own horses and liveries (with their permission) so we could advise our customers appropriately as regards to value for money, effectiveness etc.
Was pretty dubious when we received our first delivery of the Exocage - how the hell did you ride in it - it looked like hell! But was suprised by how easy it was to wear (all the weight was carried on your hips) and you had a suprisingly free range of movement in it. It was introduced (as my memory serves me) after a particulary horrific series of fatal rotational falls eventing and was popular with people who had had previous crush injuries from similar falls. I was a bit sad when all the controversy surrounding it kicked off as it did come with 2 keys to unlock it very well identified on the outside of the product.
Obviously it wouldn't suit everyone but it seems a shame that a potentially life-saving piece of kit has been abandoned.
I'd definately consider wearing one if having to get on something 'dodgy'
Also air-jackets are brilliant but not especially nice when they inflate and can scare your horse a bit when they go off and at the end of the day will only ameliorate to some extent any life-threatening crush injuries.
We must be mad to keep throwing ourselves into such risky activities - long may it continue! One of the few sports that men and woman compete on equal terms.


----------



## Bob notacob (14 May 2022)

Sadly no piece of kit is going to keep you safe , You may wear the best jacket or exo in the world but the horse then uses you as a lawn dart . The true secret towards safety is training .Yes ,ultimately even the best can crash but the remaining 99.9% of accidents involve Poor courses ,horses and riders. Include myself in this category. My crash and burn, well its embarrassing. My last logical thought before committing to a line of fences was "where did this weather come from, someone could get hurt" and then a month in intensive care. Should have listened to my own advice!


----------



## cauda equina (14 May 2022)

ycbm said:



			Riders who are going to do dangerous stuff are more likely to choose to wear an air jacket?  Especially 7  years ago, when they were more likely to be worn by eventers on a cross country than leisure riders.
.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think frangible pins were common 7 years ago either; you would hope that with safer fence design and fewer rotational falls the riders' safety equipment is less likely to be tested to the limit


----------



## Supertrooper (15 May 2022)

There is a further update on her Facebook page


----------



## Tiddlypom (15 May 2022)

Oh balls . All the best, Nicola.
_
An update on Nicola, she is still in the icu at Southmead Hospital in Bristol following her fall from JL Dublin at Badminton Horse Trials on Saturday 7th May.

Nic is still in intensive care, and is expected to remain there for the next week to ten days, before being moved to a spinal unit closer to home. She remains comfortable and in good spirits.  

Dubs is happy and content, and is enjoying the sunshine and the spring grass.

Nic, Alastair and Mary would like to thank everyone at Southmead Hospital for the outstanding care and attention she is getting from the expert team there.  They would also like to say how grateful they are for all of the messages of support they have had._


----------



## Supertrooper (15 May 2022)

I know, was hoping the news would not be this


----------



## TPO (15 May 2022)

Thoughts are with Nicola, her family & friends


----------



## Ambers Echo (15 May 2022)

🥲🥲🥲


----------



## LadyGascoyne (15 May 2022)

Goodness how worrying. Thinking of Nicola, and her family.


----------



## MyBoyChe (15 May 2022)

Desperately trying not to read between the lines and sending all good wishes to Nicola and her family x


----------



## splashgirl45 (16 May 2022)

Just the news I WASNT hoping for ,  fingers crossed it isn’t as bad as it sounds ,


----------



## Velcrobum (26 May 2022)

Copied and pasted from Nicola's FB page
*Nicola Wilson Eventing*
20 m  · 

Today Nicola was moved into the spinal cord rehabilitation unit at the James Cook hospital. We would like to thank everyone who has been so kind on the journey so far. The transfer team were a lovely crew who called in at our home to visit the horses on their way back to Bristol , Nic obviously had a bit of horse chat in the ambulance. Dublin has his photo taken with the ambulance, which he loved !!!









1.2K1.2K

67 comments
34 shares


----------



## Cragrat (26 May 2022)

it's a shame they couldn't call in on the way up so Nicola could have seen the horses!


----------



## Supertrooper (26 May 2022)

BE have done a longer update. There is sensation and movement returning to her upper and lower limbs but going to be a lengthy recovery


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (26 May 2022)

If she can feel and move bits that's a great sign. Hopefully she will be able to go to Jack Berry or Oaksey House when she is ready as they will not only understand her injuries but also the mentality of a professional rider.


----------



## scats (27 May 2022)

I didn’t realise she had lost sensation, how scary.  Wishing for a full recovery for her.


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 May 2022)

At least that is some positive news, fingers crossed that she recovers completely but it will obviously take time


----------



## sasquatch (27 May 2022)

A much brighter update, and a return of sensation is a very good sign.

She’s in very good hands, and I can’t think of many people who’d be more determined to be doing back what they love than Nicola. Fingers crossed for a full recovery


----------



## Surbie (27 May 2022)

Supertrooper said:



			BE have done a longer update. There is sensation and movement returning to her upper and lower limbs but going to be a lengthy recovery
		
Click to expand...

I didn't realise she had lost sensation. Must have been hugely frightening. Keeping fingers crossed for her recovery, and for Caroline March who also had a horrible fall at Burnham.


----------



## Supertrooper (2 June 2022)

There’s another update on her Facebook page x


----------



## Tiddlypom (2 June 2022)

That's got to be good news that she has good feeling in her hands and arms. Well done Nicola and team, you've got this. 

https://www.facebook.com/1000503554...eBHDEV3BBedwY1WtvGseoyLc8HH8TeBQXFqJEKgr9uLl/


----------



## Wishfilly (2 June 2022)

Tiddlypom said:



			That's got to be good news that she has good feeling in her hands and arms. Well done Nicola and team, you've got this.

https://www.facebook.com/1000503554...eBHDEV3BBedwY1WtvGseoyLc8HH8TeBQXFqJEKgr9uLl/

Click to expand...

I think it's generally a good sign with these sorts of injuries. I hope she continues to make good progress.


----------



## Tiddlypom (11 June 2022)

This upbeat post by Pippa Funnell has been shared by Badminton Horse Trials . 
_
I just wanted to share these pictures with everyone as I know so many people have been so concerned about dearest Nic (Nicola Wilson Eventing) It was so wonderful to take time out from my training duties at Bramham International Horse Trials to visit Nic and Al along with William FP, Dickie Waygood and Liz Brown. 
What an inspiration she is, so incredibly cheery and positive and in such good form making very good progress. Those Doctors and nurses are going to struggle to hold her back._

https://www.facebook.com/2704605137...yTCbMkz8um3xwGmDA1BRYwDtMZ3WUYkZWJ3HT7n9i6Hl/


----------



## teapot (11 June 2022)

Why do they look like they were stopped by a nurse caught trying to break her out the hospital? 😂


----------



## Supertrooper (11 June 2022)

teapot said:



			Why do they look like they were stopped by a nurse caught trying to break her out the hospital? 😂
		
Click to expand...

Lol I know 🤣🤣


----------



## Birker2020 (16 June 2022)

MagicMelon said:



			I dont see how some air can really help if you're rolled over by a horse - the weight of it is still fully on you even if you have a bit of air in between you and it. Personally I dont own an air jacket as Id always worry it went off accidentally (as Ive seen happen half way round a xc) or that I cant roll out of the way as easily. I really hope they dont make them mandatory, its rider choice and Im still on the fence about how good or otherwise they can be in these situations.
		
Click to expand...

deleted


----------



## milliepops (16 June 2022)

She posted a video message earlier. I've been thinking of her frequently. What a positive person she is, it must be quite daunting.  

https://fb.watch/dHkr0Smyi8/


----------



## Ambers Echo (16 June 2022)

she’s an inspiration. And just the loveliest person. X


----------



## Northern Hare (16 June 2022)

Wow, that's an amazing video - she is a really incredible lady, and I'm so pleased that her mobility is continuing to improve so well. She has been really in my thoughts, such a worry for her and her friends and family. Also I've been following Caroline March's recovery since her awful fall earlier this year. Wishing both ladies lots of positive thoughts and best wishes with their recoveries.


----------



## teapot (16 June 2022)

She’s incredible!

Also not sure how many sports would have that level of support from fellow competitors etc


----------



## Soap On A Rope (17 June 2022)

Cragrat said:



			it's a shame they couldn't call in on the way up so Nicola could have seen the horses!
		
Click to expand...

They did


----------



## Tiddlypom (17 June 2022)

Soap On A Rope said:



			They did
		
Click to expand...

The ambulance crew called in on the way back, I think, after Nicola had been transferred. It was a long and tiring enough journey for her at that stage without a diversion.


----------



## Red-1 (17 June 2022)

milliepops said:



			She posted a video message earlier. I've been thinking of her frequently. What a positive person she is, it must be quite daunting.  

https://fb.watch/dHkr0Smyi8/

Click to expand...

Amazing. With that strength and grace, I can see how she got to the top and will get to the top of whatever she desires to do.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (17 June 2022)

That video is fantastic, she is so lovely and positive! 
I don't mean to pry if it's not been released yet but is she working towards the use of her legs or is she in a chair permanently now, do we know? I feel like I may have missed an update somewhere.


----------



## poiuytrewq (17 June 2022)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			That video is fantastic, she is so lovely and positive!
I don't mean to pry if it's not been released yet but is she working towards the use of her legs or is she in a chair permanently now, do we know? I feel like I may have missed an update somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

I wondered the same. There haven’t been many updates so maybe we just don’t know yet.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (17 June 2022)

She said her legs were good so I imagine the chair is to keep her very still and restricted in movement while the injury heals. 

I was really sad to hear she doesn't think a return to top flight riding is an ambition but maybe she and her doctors are being cautious.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (17 June 2022)

OrangeAndLemon said:



			She said her legs were good so I imagine the chair is to keep her very still and restricted in movement while the injury heals.
		
Click to expand...

I really hope this is the case!


----------



## shortstuff99 (17 June 2022)

OrangeAndLemon said:



			She said her legs were good so I imagine the chair is to keep her very still and restricted in movement while the injury heals.

I was really sad to hear she doesn't think a return to top flight riding is an ambition but maybe she and her doctors are being cautious.
		
Click to expand...

A lot of that is probably what would happen if she was to fall off again. I have an old spinal injury and so don't jump a lot anynore as can't take the risk of a bad fall. I stay doing 80-90cm only.


----------



## Tiddlypom (17 June 2022)

She's making great progress. The update back on 2 June said that while she had good feeling, she had no arm or hand function. So in just over a fortnight she's vastly improved those, hasn't she.

Very encouraging.


----------



## Goldenstar (18 June 2022)

I am very very sad to see the lorry for sale on Facebook .


----------



## teapot (18 June 2022)

Goldenstar said:



			I am very very sad to see the lorry for sale on Facebook .
		
Click to expand...

Yup, but I guess a good way of getting some cash.


----------



## Northern Hare (18 June 2022)

Goldenstar said:



			I am very very sad to see the lorry for sale on Facebook .
		
Click to expand...

I guess the big lorries (I've not seen the advert so I'm only assuming it's the big lorry) cost a massive amount of money to keep on the road and are best not left sitting unused. I'm hoping that it won't be long before she can look at getting a replacement - fingers crossed! 🤞


----------



## Pearlsasinger (18 June 2022)

Goldenstar said:



			I am very very sad to see the lorry for sale on Facebook .
		
Click to expand...


I understand what you mean but lorries can be replaced - and atm that is the least of her worries, I would think.


----------



## Honey08 (18 June 2022)

She’s quite amazing, isn’t she.  Never stops smiling, I bet the nurses and doctors love her.   One thing about Nicola is that she always makes sensible decisions.  I remember her hurtling towards a big brush fence at Bramham thinking crikey that’s fast.  But she sailed past it, did a huge circle and trotted back with her hand up to retire.  She looked at the spectators and laughed, saying not today, not like that!  I’ve also bumped into her twice at Bramham and she’s always been friendly.  Last time my Labrador lurched across her and Ian Stark’s path trying to Hoover some food on the floor, nearly tripping them up (they were all dolled up for a party).  They just laughed and gave him a pat.  
I’ve still got my fingers massively crossed for her, and I hope she has a great new future ahead of her.  I’d love to see her commentating and I bet she’d be an amazing trainer.


----------



## sasquatch (22 June 2022)

Not sure if anyone saw yesterdays update video, but looked like Nicola is making some really good progress. I really have my fingers crossed as it looks like it’s all been quite quick progress as well going by what Pippa Funnell has said in the improvement in her since she saw her!


----------



## Squeak (22 June 2022)

Really wishing her all the best.  The updates seem positive, I hope she has a good long term prognosis and is back walking and moving as before etc.  What an incredible person she is to be staying so positive and upbeat.


----------



## Supertrooper (22 June 2022)

Yes I saw it and looks like good progress 🤞🤞🤞

Just seen Mary King has also had a fall and fractured vertebrae but home and ok ish


----------



## Honey08 (22 June 2022)

I know, I just saw that about Mary.☹️
Nicola’s progress looks good.  You could see in her video of her holding her drink that she’s committed and working hard at her progress.  It all looks hopeful.  Yes they’re being practical selling horses and boxes, but I really think she’s going to get through this well because of her amazing attitude.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (22 June 2022)

Supertrooper said:



			Yes I saw it and looks like good progress 🤞🤞🤞

Just seen Mary King has also had a fall and fractured vertebrae but home and ok ish
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, I haven't seen this! Glad she's relatively okay but what terrible luck


----------



## Northern Hare (23 June 2022)

sasquatch said:



			Not sure if anyone saw yesterdays update video, but looked like Nicola is making some really good progress. I really have my fingers crossed as it looks like it’s all been quite quick progress as well going by what Pippa Funnell has said in the improvement in her since she saw her!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks very much for posting, I hadn't spotted it. What a wonderful video - isn't Nicola an amazing lady.  It's incredible to see Nicola's progress at getting on for +7 weeks! I'm sure there's a long road of recovery ahead, but she's doing so well so far.


----------



## Tiddlypom (23 June 2022)

Nicola is doing incredibly well.

Mary got thrown off a youngster.
_
A windy morning riding a youngster in the arena resulted in an unplanned dismount when the entrance gate caught the wind and swung into the babies quarters - she (Mary) hung on like a pro as he bronked across the soft sandy school but unfortunately timed her dismount with the wooden siding to the arena/ stoney outside 😲🥴. Unfortunately this has resulted in fractures to her C3 vertebra (and wings of several other vertebrae), 7 ribs and left scapular. 
Luckily all fractures are stable, do not require operations, and she is now back home enjoying the sunshine and peacefulness. _


----------



## Trakky14 (24 June 2022)

OrangeAndLemon said:



			She said her legs were good so I imagine the chair is to keep her very still and restricted in movement while the injury heals.
		
Click to expand...

No she is in a supported wheelchair, I assume she does not have independent sitting balance which is common with spinal fractures depending on the level... and there are pictures of her being hoisted...I think the fractures are in her neck which is immobilised with the collar. She wont be able to sit up by herself, stand or walk which is why she is being hoisted. I'm sure this is improving though as her arm and hand movement has rapidly improved. Spot the Physio! Lets hope she improves even more, its a very long road a head of her.


----------



## Supertrooper (28 June 2022)

Latest update made me cry, she is so strong but also honest


----------



## milliepops (28 June 2022)

Supertrooper said:



			Latest update made me cry, she is so strong but also honest
		
Click to expand...

i am finding the videos quite hard to watch, though i am incredibly humbled by her immense positivity and ability to be cheerful at what must be a really difficult time.  She's amazing. I guess because we all saw it happen on TV, i dunno, i am finding it all very close to home.


----------



## Squeak (28 June 2022)

milliepops said:



			i am finding the videos quite hard to watch, though i am incredibly humbled by her immense positivity and ability to be cheerful at what must be a really difficult time.  She's amazing. I guess because we all saw it happen on TV, i dunno, i am finding it all very close to home.
		
Click to expand...

I agree - I'm completely in awed by her attitude but it really brings it home how someone who is at the very top of eventing can have an accident in the blink of an eye and have such terrible injuries.  You know there are risks riding and with horses in general but somehow seeing what Nicola is going through, it makes the risks seem that much more real and hard to brush off.


----------



## Red-1 (28 June 2022)

Yes, today's had me in tears at her bravery too.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=5411925145552584


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 June 2022)

What a positive video,  really hope she keeps on improving , she definitely has the will to get there..good luck Nicola


----------



## LadyGascoyne (28 June 2022)

What a lovely person she is. Quite amazing.


----------



## TPO (28 June 2022)

She is amazing.

I follow a young triathlete from Austrlia who had a devastating bike crash. She was only 20 and had a bike accident in training. Her parents were told thst she wouldn't survive, then that she would be in a vegetative state, then that she wouldn't walk or talk...less than a year later Alexa is part of the Australian para swim team, trains F45, running and most definitely talking.

There's an Instagram account move_for_lex that has raised hundreds of thousands of dollars for the hospital. 

She too had limited movement and was in a chair. They documented her OT and physio journey. She's just been amazing

Maybe her journey might being some comfort to Nicola fans and supporters. Miracles do happen


----------



## scats (28 June 2022)

She’s such a brave and lovely lady and I really hope for a full recovery for her.


----------



## View (28 June 2022)

So humbling. I need to stop moaning about my foot and ankle.


----------



## teapot (28 June 2022)

She’s such a legend! Her positivity is something else.


----------



## Northern Hare (5 July 2022)

Just to let you know that there's a lovely update and video on Nicola's FB today. What an amazing lady!! 😊

https://m.facebook.com/NWEventing


----------



## splashgirl45 (5 July 2022)

Fabulous news !!!


----------



## Supertrooper (5 July 2022)

She’s incredible x


----------



## nagblagger (5 July 2022)

I'm not on facebook so its not letting me see it ...what is the update please?


----------



## milliepops (5 July 2022)

nagblagger said:



			I'm not on facebook so its not letting me see it ...what is the update please?
		
Click to expand...

she seems to be doing well with her physio and has been allowed to remove her neck brace and also started weight bearing on her legs.


----------



## nagblagger (5 July 2022)

Brilliant news, thank you MP


----------



## Red-1 (5 July 2022)

nagblagger said:



			I'm not on facebook so its not letting me see it ...what is the update please?
		
Click to expand...

I think this will import it onto here...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2336662969804988


----------



## nagblagger (5 July 2022)

Thank you Red-1, she's an amazing and inspirational lady.


----------



## helffrich (5 July 2022)

Many of us in the eventing family across the pond are keeping up with Nicola's updates on her progress.
What a lady... All fingers, toes and hooves crossed for a full recovery soon.
Her cheerfulness, positivity and bravery in the face of adversity is an inspiration to the horsey world and beyond.


----------



## Supertrooper (29 July 2022)

Just seen her latest update and she will no longer be competing and all her horses are going to new riders 

She’s still super positive though x


----------



## Amymay (29 July 2022)

Such a brave woman in the face of such devastation ☹️


----------



## SOS (29 July 2022)

Her latest update brought tears to my eyes. She is so positive and smiley despite her whole life as she knows changing. I can’t imagine being in that situation, let alone smiling and being able to talk openly and confidently about it. What an amazing woman!


----------



## scats (29 July 2022)

She’s such an amazing lady and so positive.  I really hope that she is able to make it home at the end of August.


----------



## teapot (29 July 2022)

Nice bit of a reality check after a crap week at work eh?

Her positivity is incredible!


----------



## Fools Motto (29 July 2022)

She is one amazing lady.


----------



## TheOldTrout (30 July 2022)

She's fabulous. Her medical team must be pretty amazing too.


----------



## Michen (30 July 2022)

She’s incredible.


----------



## Fern007 (30 July 2022)

It bought tears to my eyes, she is incredible . It had never crossed my mind she wouldn't ride at that level again, or even ride again full stop. That really hit home to me. She has a wealth of experience so hope she can pass on all her knowledge to up and coming riders. Nicola,  you really are amazing!


----------



## splashgirl45 (30 July 2022)

just seen her video,  what a positive person,  her life has changed so much and i found it sad that she said she wouldnt compete again.   as i have had to come to terms with never riding again i feel for her but the difference is i am old and she is still young...she was moving her feet so perhaps she will be able to walk eventually,  fingers crossed for her


----------



## millitiger (30 July 2022)

Gosh, that latest update made me cry and realise how invested you can be in someone you don't know.
I feel so sad she won't be competing again and will be going home to an empty yard.

Her positivity and smile are just so inspiring... to be able to speak so eloquently and openly, almost matter of fact, about the situation is amazing.
It really makes me question my own mindset and attitude about day to day and mundane issues and makes me realise we should appreciate EVERY day.


----------



## Ambers Echo (30 July 2022)

She is inspiring but what a horrific outcome for her. How utterly tragic. She is a brilliant and super-lovely coach so I hope she carries on teaching. She did say she wants to stay in the horse world in some capacity.


----------



## Follysmum (31 July 2022)

She has an amazing positive attitude, reading her journey so far has been very uplifting. I am 3 years into a spinal cord Injury which stopped my riding, I was hacking no jumping involved , just a freak fall which I landed wrong on very hard ground. I also lost feelings in legs and arms temporarily which is the most scary thing ever.

She is very inspiring and seems a lovely lady , wishing her the very best.


----------



## windswoo (5 September 2022)

I watched Burghley on BBC2 yesterday after going on Saturday - couldn't believe the interview with Nicola. I hadn't seen the initial fall or watched any of the videos of her on-going rehabilitation, so I hadn't realised that she is (probably - never say never) going to compete again. I knew that the fall was bad, but it was a shock to see. But what a woman - the way she spoke and the attitude/positivity from her after what she has been through what a legend. I hope that she continues to get better and as she said take the next part of her journey with as much guts and determination as her eventing career.
As a competitor and teammate, I'm sure she'll be greatly missed in the sport, but as she said she will still be involved in some way.


----------



## Patterdale (5 September 2022)

Nicola Wilson is such a massive inspiration for her positive attitude. Many’s the time in the past few months when I will be moaning thinking I’ve got it tough, then I will remember her updates and give myself a good shake. 
She’s just amazing and I wish she wasn’t going through this, but I have so so much respect for her.


----------



## splashgirl45 (5 September 2022)

She is being really strong and hopefully will be able to walk in the future , and who knows may be able to hack if thats what she would like to do… i really hope she can have a near normal life..


----------



## Trakky14 (5 September 2022)

A spinal injury of that scale was always going to have a slow and difficult recovery, she's amazingly positive and has done wonders. Could tell from the early photos of her being hoisted etc it was worse than people initially thought. Amazing woman


----------



## MuddyMonster (5 September 2022)

Patterdale said:



			Nicola Wilson is such a massive inspiration for her positive attitude. Many’s the time in the past few months when I will be moaning thinking I’ve got it tough, then I will remember her updates and give myself a good shake. 
She’s just amazing and I wish she wasn’t going through this, but I have so so much respect for her.
		
Click to expand...

I said exactly this too. I actually welled up watching her interview, it was incredibly humbling and hugely inspiring. 

What a woman.


----------



## jnb (5 September 2022)

I think Nicola would be amazing as a commentator in BBC/Burghley/Badminton coverage, with Ian Stark - dream team!


----------



## sky1000 (7 September 2022)

She is selling her saddles on her facebook eventing page - heartbreaking


----------



## splashgirl45 (8 September 2022)

Oh no,  that is sad.. I still haven’t sold mine after knowing I could never ride again in January this year😟😟


----------



## Carlosmum (8 September 2022)

Its great to see how well Nicola is progressing after such an awful fall.  she has such a positive outlook. A friend of mine came down with her mare a month ago and was catapulted on to her head.  She broke vertebrae 1 and 2 in her neck.  After 3 weeks in ICU she discharged herself.  Amazingly she can walk, and has movement in her arms/hands though I believe she has some loss of sensation.  She is being cared for at home by her wonderful husband.  I popped in to see her last week she told me the docs had said 92% of people with her injury don't survive.  Kind of brings it all into perspective that way.  Those of us who climb aboard half  tonne of muscle, power and free will are nuts!


----------



## sunnyone (9 September 2022)

I was really pleased with the BBC for showing Nicola's progress, otherwise the programme was too many interviews and not enough action to my mind.
It's good to know that she is progressing , she has every good wish for her speed of recovery that I can send.


----------



## Spotherisk (9 September 2022)

splashgirl45 said:



			Oh no,  that is sad.. I still haven’t sold mine after knowing I could never ride again in January this year😟😟
		
Click to expand...

I haven’t sold mine after 2.5 years….


----------



## splashgirl45 (9 September 2022)

I thought I was being pathetic,  glad I’m not alone 😀😀


----------



## Follysmum (9 September 2022)

splashgirl45 said:



			I thought I was being pathetic,  glad I’m not alone 😀😀
		
Click to expand...

After 3 yrs I still have mine for my special horse. It was made for him as a baby and we did thousands and thousands of miles together so for sentimental reasons I am keeping it.


----------



## windswoo (10 September 2022)

I never sold my first horse's saddle after he died, luckily, I was able to get it adjusted when I got my third horse. It's the only physical reminder I've got of him.
That must have been quite difficult for Nicola - it's definitely saying she's not going to compete again isn't it?


----------



## Bob notacob (13 September 2022)

No, a saddle is just a saddle! As a Neurosurgeon once told me ,Its the last unknown frontier in medicine.(not saddles ,nerves). You can never be sure that someone is beyond recovery. It is 10 years ago last Sunday that I was scraped up off a xc course. ICU for 4 weeks. Right upper side of my body paralysed more or less. Right diaphragm paralysed  (a real bugger!). Was told by GP that it "would be a miracle beyond medical science " to regain these functions as the nerves were crushed . Well folks ,I've got at least 90% back. Oh and don,t know where she is now ,but I got a lot of support from a HHO poster called Kerrilli , so thank you if you are still out there.


----------



## Fern007 (15 September 2022)

I see she went home yesterday! Lovely video update from her! just wow!


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (15 September 2022)

I just saw the update too and had tears in my eyes, it's so amazing to see how much leg use she has regained so quickly and her positivity is incredible. 
So happy to see she's home.


----------



## Supertrooper (15 September 2022)

Absolutely brilliant update x


----------



## Esmae (17 September 2022)

Amazing news. So happy for her. Onwards girlie.


----------



## Red-1 (24 November 2022)

Now this is an update I can celebrate!

(although I haven't read the article yet!

The Unstoppable Nicola Wilson to Open Yorkshire Yard for Mentorship & Training | Eventing Nation - Three-Day Eventing News, Results, Videos, and Commentary

ETA - I've now read it and will hopefully be there next summer with BH! - if she is interested in an aged, has-not-quite-been, riding a heavy youngster who would probably prefer-not-to-be with the lofty ambition of a BE80!!!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 November 2022)

I read it yesterday and thought it was an incredible thing to do


----------



## Bearsmum (24 November 2022)

What a great improvement, I remember watching on tv and my first thought was oh goodness her family are probably there and have just seen that


----------



## Red-1 (24 November 2022)

I have emailed an enquiry. I would quit other camps this year if she could be remotely interested in doing some training with me. I rather think she will be looking at training better people/horses than BH and I though!


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 November 2022)

What a good idea for Nicola , she will make a great success out of it . What a positive person she is..


----------



## Ambers Echo (24 November 2022)

Red-1 said:



			I have emailed an enquiry. I would quit other camps this year if she could be remotely interested in doing some training with me. I rather think she will be looking at training better people/horses than BH and I though!
		
Click to expand...

pm me.....


----------



## TheOldTrout (25 November 2022)

She's amazing. I still have a sneaking suspicion that in a few years, she'll not only be back on a horse but taking the paradressage world by storm.


----------



## KEK (25 November 2022)

Wow. Fabulous update and so pleased for her. Red-1 if you get to train with her please post about it!


----------



## Bradsmum (25 November 2022)

She just keeps proving what a remarkable lady she is. I'm sure she has her moments but boy what a positive attitude.


----------



## helffrich (30 November 2022)

Once again from across the pond: I've been keeping up with Nicola's recovery and, believe me, many of us are as well.
Amazing lady and rider. And to know that through all that she's been through, she'll still be an active member of the eventing community, is the best news!!!!


----------

